# Ram VS cow......OUCH!



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 19, 2015)

Rams are tough lil buggers!


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes they are


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 19, 2015)

Wonder if the cow really died or not....


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 20, 2015)

I hope it was just stunned.......


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 20, 2015)

I read somewhere that the cow didn't really die.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 21, 2015)

SO glad...at this time of year rams get VERY hormonal.

Usually this lump of muscle and attitude is peaceful, but he's now becoming increasingly grumpy with his co-rams....and he's not going to see the ladies for another 6 weeks (IF I can keep him out...wooly jumper is certainly an apt description for him)




No horns,but he has a 'head bump' like a lump of concrete.


----------

